

Will iPhone Overseas Release Kill Android and Windows Abroad? - moonbeamdev
http://appdevelopermagazine.com/773/2013/10/17/Will-the-iPhone-5s-and-iPhone-5c-Upcoming-Overseas-Release-Make-Inroads-on-Android-and-Windows-8-in-Those-Countries?/

======
Zigurd
No.

Longer answer: Nope.

Oh, wait. The real title is _Will the iPhone 5s and iPhone 5c Upcoming
Overseas Release Make Inroads on Android and Windows 8 in Those Countries?_

Then, yes. Apple launched a very successful product refresh and will regain
some ground it previously lost.

